# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Mejores Barajas?

## HolaPrrosXD

Empiezo io xd, Cual me recomiendan más para cosas en general(cartomagia, florituras, juegos, etc.) Cual me recomiendan, la Bicycle Archangels o la Bicycle Stargarzer :Confused: ?

----------


## ign

Bienvenido al foro. Este tema se ha tratado muchísimas veces en el foro y tenemos un hilo destacado en la sección de *Cartomagia*:

*¿Qué marca de baraja utilizo?*

Personalmente, yo no usaría ninguna de las barajas que propones. Creo que cuanto más "normal" parezca la baraja que usamos para hacer magia, menos suspicacias levantaremos por parte del público. Aunque tengamos a nuestro alcance muchos modelos de Bicycle (la mayoría son muy chulos), no me compensa el gasto extra para darle a esas barajas especiales un uso "de diario". Las veo más enfocadas a coleccionismo o para usarlas en alguna ocasión especial.

Un saludo.

----------

